

Yii 2 Public Preview is Now Available on GitHub - rodrigocoelho
https://github.com/yiisoft/yii2

======
rodrigocoelho
The announcement in the forum:
[http://www.yiiframework.com/forum/index.php/topic/42967-yii-...](http://www.yiiframework.com/forum/index.php/topic/42967-yii-2-public-
preview-available/)

